# medicals finalised or not?



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, 

Following is the medicals section of my online application:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
25/12/2009 Health requirements finalised 
16/12/2009 Further medical results referred 
16/12/2009 Further medical results referred 
16/12/2009 Further medical results referred 
16/12/2009 HIV blood test referred 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am sutnned, the medicals have been finalised on x'mas day. 

I have doubt, why not individual sections changed from referred to finalised? Is it the same case with all of you guys? 


Is the medicals requirements over? or still there something to wait for?

Amit.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

amit.ishwar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is the medicals section of my online application:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



ho ho ho ho... seems medicals are finalized on X Mas... what a gift... start preparing for celebrations.. visa in new year..


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

happened with me exactly.

Yeah it has been finished, wait the visa...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Me too! 
25/12/2009 Health requirements finalised 

But the others are still "referred" :-/


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Can any of you update us on how long it took to get the visa after medicals were finalised?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Benjiross........

Normally after Medicals we have to wait for 5 to 9 weeks for Visa Grand.
But if Case Officer plans for Job Verification, then little more delay may occur.

My Medicals were in July 30th.
Got Visa on December 22nd. As delay occured due to Job Verification
.........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## rezap2500 (Feb 13, 2011)

*medical test*

Hi Guys,
I Have already undergone my medical test on the following date

27/10/2010 Health requirements finalised 
19/10/2010 Further medical results referred 
19/10/2010 Further medical results referred 
19/10/2010 Further medical results referred 
19/10/2010 HIV blood test referred 

But have not heard anything from the case officer yet. its nearly 5 months!
Could sombody help me what to do now?


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

what do you mean by JOB VERIFICATION?


----------

